# Let's See Some Homemade Quivers



## Wednesday Caste

Was wondering if any of you would like to share some pics of your homemade quivers... looking for inspiration.
Thanks.
Quinn


----------



## Wednesday Caste

I drew up this one hoping to make it from a heavy suede leather thriftstore jacket. 
What's a good measurement for these plains-style quiver if I'd like to hold about 1/2 dozen arras?


----------



## rattus58

The last homemade quiver I made was a quickie quiver riveted to a piece of boot leather. Another gentleman saw that and laughed so hard he made me one out of an 8 arrow two piece and a leather backing that looks much nicer. These are hip quivers.

I've made all sorts of tube quivers with cardboard and pvc for field point archery and since you can buy arrow holder rubber for about $8, all you need is a hood.


----------



## Wednesday Caste

I wenta searching on the web and found paleoplanet and saw this...
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4163/bootquiver1nov07jz4.jpg


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Really surprised that there's only been one response to this thread. I was hoping to see both leather tooling artists' work and simple man's necessity show up here. There've been 110 views. Common guys! I know you're more than meat gatherers and target killers- there's an artist or a cheapskate (like me) lurking in each of us!:wink: 
LET'S SEE THOSE QUIVERS! (Sorry for the shouting)


----------



## tpoof

Had to go measure the Plains style quiver I made for the missus..
28" long and 5" deep, covers the fletch when in storage with just the nocks sticking out. Its depth allows for 6 arrows to be held in comfort.
Made it out of black leather and she really likes it, great for cruising thru bush and keeping the fletch protected,,, only problem she says is that it is HOT to wear on a hot day....
Don't have a good pic of it tho,,,
here's some o mine.. the plains one is kinda in the back of them..


----------



## tpoof

for inspiration...
these are not mine but I had to save these pics as I think these quivers are just awesome...
made of birchbark..in the side stalker style..
truely fine worksmanship here..:cocktail:


----------



## joekeith

*homemade quiver*

Here's one I made for my 46" Stalker. It actually works real well, holds a dozen arrows easy. I have a piece to cover the top, and the top pouch snaps off and can be worn on belt.


----------



## ArtV

*Home made quivers*

I make quivers at home.


----------



## ArtV

Same quiver full view


----------



## ArtV

A couple more


----------



## tpoof

Very nice tooling there ArtV!  very nice indeed!


----------



## McPhee

*Here is mine*

I made this quiver some years ago. You made me get in the mood to make another one.


----------



## ArtV

Good work on those oak leaves..nice. You might consider doing some knife cuts they seem to really help bring out the interior depth of oaks... here's an example
Art


----------



## lowboy

Man, some of you guys are artist.


----------



## tpoof

Wow! Great stuff! McPhee and ArtV, you's got the skills to pay the bills.. 
My uncle was a saddle maker for the Calgary Stampede, he passed away some time ago and I have got all his stuff! Not even sure what to do with most of it! Stamps and cutters punches, my feeble attempts convince me to leave well enough alone! haha
It is indeed nice to see what can be done with them!
Tip o the hat boys..


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Wow! The pics show that we have some awesome artists on here. I'm starting on mine tonight so will have mine in a night or two to post. Admittedly, my plains-style will look like a baggy comparitively but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Quinn


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Couldn't help myself...was up to 2am to complete this plains-style quiver. Made from a suede jacket for less than $2, a bent arrow and some thread (w/sewing machine). A tight budget makes me pretty resourceful. 
I use to wonder why they made boys take Home Ec. in high school... boy am I glad I paid attention. I'm pretty satisfied being this is my first quiver! Got it pretty close to my original design too. Might add some rabbit to the opening later.
Please keep posting more pictures of your homemade quivers. 
Quinn


----------



## tpoof

> .was up to 2am to complete this plains-style quiver.


and still did an excellent job! just like your sketch!
crafting your own is in the true essence of traditional archery!!:cocktail:


----------



## Wednesday Caste

ATers...
Post your homemade quivers! Anyone have a homemade bow-quiver?

Nick,
Thanks.:darkbeer: Gonna try and make a couple more w/different leathers. I really like the picture of your "man-cave" with all the bows/arrows and especially the quivers that you've made. Next goal is making some arrows. 
Quinn


----------



## lowell d

Got a nice straight snake gourd from the neighbor and had to make a quiver out of it. Won't be my hunting quiver but plan to use it for 3-d shoots!!


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Man that is the biggest rattler I've ever seen. The game will hear you leaving your house and run. LOL:wink: But for a quiver, that is the neatest thing I've seen!
Keep the quiver pics coming. 
Quinn


----------



## ArtV

lowell d said:


> Got a nice straight snake gourd from the neighbor and had to make a quiver out of it. Won't be my hunting quiver but plan to use it for 3-d shoots!!


Very cool. Never seen a gourd like that..

Art


----------



## ArtV

Wednesday Caste said:


> Man that is the biggest rattler I've ever seen. The game will hear you leaving your house and run. LOL:wink: But for a quiver, that is the neatest thing I've seen!
> Keep the quiver pics coming.
> Quinn


good job on that plains quiver...I like the idea of using soft leather...you can do the same by turning the flesh side out. Nice.

Art


----------



## archerm3

ArtV said:


> I make quivers at home.


Those are some nice looking sticks!


----------



## tpoof

That Gourd quiver is fantastic! how unique!!! Very nice!!


----------



## Apex Predator

Here is one you have never seen!


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Apex,
That quiver is awesome...or as the kids say these days SICK! :RockOn: Love that design. Is that boo or pvc. Gonna have to cut up those old backyard torch lamps to make a boo one I think. Hope ya's don't mind me copying your idea.
Quinn


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Was thinking my plains quiver was looking a little dull so had to put some umph on it...Muley and tracks to keep me focussed on my first hunt in the fall. 
Keep your pics coming and thanks to those who are giving me my daily fix on this new addiction.
Quinn


----------



## Apex Predator

Wenesday Caste, that is bamboo.


----------



## tpoof

> Here is one you have never seen!


No doubt! Another totally unique awesome quiver! I am very impressed!
Nice looking artwork on that plains quiver also, not so plain anymore!


----------



## Wednesday Caste

*Help!!! I'm addicted.*

Another ATer had a bunch of 1916s so I PM'd him about my need for arrows and offered him to trade for a quiver. We agreed. Well, I promised him about a week and 1/2 delivery but did this one in a day!  Not sure how I'm going to stop the madness! 

He asked for an elk head art and this is what I came up with.
Quinn


----------



## AK in PA

I really like those bark quivers. Here's one of mine, made from a recycled pair of Woolrich pants, some scrap leather, and antler tines. One pant leg for the quiver, the other for the strap.


----------



## Wednesday Caste

AKinPA,
Wow you've made our sport a "Gentleman's Sport" ie. flyfishing as to fishing. Very nice indeed. Hip Hip :darkbeer:
and YES, I noticed how straight you kept the lines on the sewing job too. Man, that's a task in its own.

I love all these pics... Keep em coming. Y'all might get me to move up to tooling by spring!

Quinn


----------



## Wednesday Caste

ArtV and McPhee,
Is there a lot of tooling equipment needed to do work like you've posted (looks amazing- professional) or is there minimal requirement for a hobbiest level? I truly understand the concept of the "artist" and not his tools but it'd be hard to copy VanGogh when you only have paint rollers LOL.
Can you recommend a link for beginners so that I could see what tooling equipment looks like? I live in an area where there is a lot of cow ranching and would expect there to be a lot of shops and or garage sales that have people selling some of this type of equip but I have no idea what to look for.
Thanks for your help. Quinn


----------



## rocklock

Wow, there are some truly nice quivers there...excellent...:wink:


----------



## Tajue17

still needs more but for now


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Tajue17,
Man I'm thinking that picture does not do your back quiver justice. What's the measurement and what's at the bottom for protection. I'm thinking about trying a back quiver soon- needing to find some more suede. Very nice work.


----------



## Wheely

Here is a link to a few of my homemade quivers

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664324


----------



## Silver Eagle

*my mongol back quiver*

Not as fancy as some, just a good solid quiver.


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Shanon,
That's not fair! You really know how to sew. :hail: I just try not to include my fingernail as an unecessary decoration on my quivers :embara: 
Your side quivers are awesome and I see you have a very satisfied customer following!

Silver Eagle, 
Very nice proven shape/design and solidly made and should be able to be passed down for a century or two. I like it very much!


----------



## dbowers

Here are two i made out of cane a while back. The standing one is my favorite and i use it still.


----------



## Shovelbuck

Here's some of my favorites.


----------



## scovill

very nice quivers everyone. i couldnt find any leather so i cut up an old corduroy pant leg and used a plastic peanut jar lid to hold the points.


----------



## Wednesday Caste

Scovill, Now that's a kick in the pants! Pockets already there for you too. Very cool to use items we have laying around. 

Shovelbuck and Dbowers: These may be considered "home-made" but we're seeing some great works of art. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## zillla

Wednesday Caste said:


> Scovill, Now that's a kick in the pants! Pockets already there for you too. Very cool to use items we have laying around.
> 
> Shovelbuck and Dbowers: These may be considered "home-made" but we're seeing some great works of art.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


CarrHart too


----------



## Bob G

Shovelbuck..... Did you build those or if not where did you buy them? They are Beautiful.


----------



## sailorjosh

Bob G said:


> Shovelbuck..... Did you build those or if not where did you buy them? They are Beautiful.


I was wondering the same thing! I love the first one. How did you make them/where did you buy them?


----------



## GoldGazelle

Does any one know of a site that might have some plans to go by.


----------



## BLACK WOLF

tpoof,

I gotta agree with ya...those birchbark quivers are gorgeous.



ArtV,

Do you own Cedar Ridge Leather Works? I'm guessing you do. I recognize your work anywhere. Absolutely AWESOME!!! I've been wanting one of your quivers for awhile now. Just can't afford one right now.


Shovelbuck,

Gorgeous quivers! Who made them?

Ray :shade:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

GoldGazelle said:


> Does any one know of a site that might have some plans to go by.



This Quiver is for my Son. It goes with the Longbow I made for him. He does not like back quivers and thinks a hip quiver is ok but when I explained this quiver to him, he thought he would like it.

I made a pattern from a piece of padding from when I installed hardwood floors in my dinning room. It is about as thick as the leather I am using but a bit more flexible. It makes a good prototype material.




























My biggest concern with having such a big opening in the side of the quiver is that, over time, as the leather softens, it will fold or collapse. I will reinforce the quiver to prevent that from happening.










I am making the quiver out of 8 Oz. tooling leather.










In order to stiffen the sides of the quiver, I stitched long strips of leather to the inside of the quiver.










I left one end open so I could insert 3/32 dia. music wire the entire length of the quiver.



















the next step is to at a bit if stiffness and decoration to the opening.










I stitched this piece of 5 Oz. leather to the quiver while flat (before shaping.











The next step is to shape the quiver into it tubular shape. I wetted the leather to allow me to shape the quiver and then used a blow dryer to save a bit of time drying it off. I then marked an overlap and used rubber cement to join the to ends so that I could punch the stitching holes.



















With the bottom stitched, I joined both sides of the quiver opening.










Then I cut a slot for the shoulder strap.










Next, I added a piece to the bottom of the quiver that I could attach the other end of the shoulder strap to.



















And then gave it a bit of decoration and some stitching holes.



















Stitching the already rolled tube proved to be a real pain.



















For the bottom of the quiver, I used a piece of 3/4 inch thick pine.










And then added a layer of foam to reduce the noise.










The bottom is held in place with decorative nails.



















I do not have a large enough piece of leather to make a continuous shoulder strap so I have to join a few strips together that I cut out of one of my bigger pieces.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

I stained the quiver with a mixture of dark brown and oxblood to create a burgundy. I added about a tablespoon of this mixture to a pint of denatured alcohol. I did not want a dark stain but rather an antique look and I know the neatsfoot oil will darken the leather even more. Once the quiver was dry (blow dryer assisted) I applied brown edge kote to all the exposed edges of the leather. Once it dried, I polished it with a piece of bone.










The next step was to return the oils to the leather that were lost during staining due to the alcohol and blow dryer. Without this step, the leather would crack when flexed. As you can see by the buckle on the right, the oil has a darkening effect on the leather.










After a few hours sitting in the sun, the oils had soaked in and I applied a coat of mink oil to further moisten the leather and to waterproof it. 










The burgundy was a good color choice for this project.





































The end user seems satisfied.


----------



## WindWalker

Some very fine innovative craftsmanship.


----------



## dayrlm

Here are some samples of suede ones I make. They can be worn on the belt or over the back.


----------



## Faust

IMG_4222 by faustsdog, on Flickr


----------



## redneckone

Im pretty sure noone else has a possum hide quiver...


----------



## obikemnebi

I don't have a picture yet... Mine's not done. The design I'm currently working on involves wrapping a jean leg around a paper towel tube, sewing it shut, and effectively soaking it in hairspray so that it will hold its shape when I take the tube out. Or maybe I'll leave the tube in... I dunno. We'll see how it goes. Then I'm going to close up the bottom end with a plastic- or cardboard-lined jean cap. Duct tape that on securely, and the basic thing is finished. I'm debating whether I should put styrofoam or a wooden disk on the inside to protect it from the arrowheads, and I have yet to figure out how to attach the strap from my old bathrobe, but yeah, that's my idea so far. I can nail down the details as I go; my husband and I have an ungodly problem with holey jeans, so I'm at no shortage of pant legs until I figure out the best design given my available materials. Anyone have any suggestions for someone on a budget who can't work leather? It doesn't have to be pretty or professional-looking, it just needs to function. I'm currently just laying my arrows on a chair and walking back and forth from the shooting line to get them...


----------



## nc514

Anybody make a cardboard quiver?


----------



## vordek

I made this one from paper and duck tape...
Crappy but works.








and this smaller one from pvc again not pretty but works.


----------



## gr4vitas

Warning - Not for the weak stomached.






And if you're wondering if it works?

You bet.


----------

